

Sell to your Instagram followers using comments - khamoud
https://paytagz.com/

======
AVTizzle
>>To post an item for sale all you have to do is add #forsale $<dollar_amount>
in the description and your item will go for sale imediately.

>>All your followers have to do is comment #buy on any item you have for sale
and the item will be purchased for them.

Interesting implementation, great concept. It seems like a decent amount of
consumer education would have to be done to get them on board with #buy. This
idea is also subject to all the risk that goes along with complete platform
dependence.

ie: if it gets big/popular enough, what's to stop Instagram/Facebook from
killing it and implementing their own proprietary version?

~~~
khamoud
That is a good question and concern and one that investors as well as other
founders have asked.

At this point in time the reward of me making it is a lot higher than the risk
of them putting resources towards doing themselves. Also, it would be a
complete shift in what they are doing to try to go after this. At least for
now.

I could be completely wrong and get shut down later today but I don't think
that will happen (knock on wood).

------
joelrunyon
Really interesting concept. Seems very dependent on instagrams leniency to let
it continue existing.

~~~
khamoud
Well the upside in best case scenario is huge and the downside in worst case
scenario is that I got way better at node.

For me it's worth the risk.

